# [gelöst] Lokalisierung sehr unvollständig

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

hoffentlich setze ich meinen Fuß nicht schon wieder so in ein Fettnäpfchen wie eben, aber ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das schonmal gefragtzuhaben, noch hat mir die Suche was passendes ausgespuckt.

Mein KDE ist nur sehr sporadisch auf deutsch und ich weiß, dass das noch anders war, bevor ich es neu installiert habe. Sämtliche Standardmenüleisten sind auf englisch. Im K-Menü hingegen sind die Einträge mittlerweile auf deutsch, aber das "Drumherum", also die Kategorien (Favoriten, Anwendungen usw.), die obere Zeile (Benutzer sowieso auf Rechner sowieso) sind auf englisch. Ich habe in den Systemeinstellungen bereits die Sprache auf deutsch gestellt, mein System auch mehrfach neu gestartet, die Pakete für die Lokalisierung installiert und Linguas und locales sind auch alle auf deutsch gestellt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann oder muss ich die Sachen einfach nochmal neu bauen? Linguas und locales waren schon vor der Installation von KDE gesetzt, dennoch musste ich die beiden Pakete für die Lokalisierung nachinstallieren.

Viele Grüße und guten Abend!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Du meinst etwa so https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818793-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

 :Wink: 

/edit:

Ein Beispiel: wenn du UTF-8 und die Deutsche Lokalisierung nutzen möchtest.

In der /etc/locale.gen sollte

"de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8"

gesetzt sein.

Nach Änderungen an dieser Datei sind die locales neu zu generieren, zb mit einem 

```
# locale-gen
```

Für eine Systemweite Lokalisierung erstellt man die Datei "/etc/env.d/02locale" , hier würde ich aber erst mal nicht mehr wie  *Quote:*   

> LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> GDM_LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 setzen.

BTW:

Nach Änderungen unter /etc/env* sollte ein 

```
# env-update
```

durchgeführt werden. 

Nach einem relogin des Users sollte es dann passen...

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, sowas in der Art meine ich. Aber ich habs sowohl die Variablen gesetzt, als auch jetzt gerade zum dritten mal koffice-l10n und kde-l10n emerged, nur zur Sicherheit, dann auch wieder neugestartet und siehe da, ich habe immer noch englische Menus. Der Thread trifft also nur das Problem auf den Punkt, leider nicht die Lösung.

...und ich hab halt nach Lokalisierung und ähnlichen Begriffen gesucht, hier war das Zauberwort dann Sprachunterstützung, tut mir Leid, mit mehr Suchen hätte ich das evtl gefunden, aber so bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: War zu schnell, wird getestet, Moment bitte und danke!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

die Variablen waren zwar alle so gesetzt (bis auf GDM_LANG, was aber ohne GNOME auch kein Problem sein sollte), das env-update hat nur gefehlt. Was tut das eigentlich genau?

Auf jeden Fall wird jetzt alles auf deutsch angezeigt, dankeschön!

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> das env-update hat nur gefehlt. Was tut das eigentlich genau?

 Es aktualisiert das Environment (die Umgebungs-Variablen) zb wenn sie zur Laufzeit geändert wurden.

(Sorry, ich bin kein Informatiker/Programmierer, ich denke das könnten andere hier im Forum sicher wesentlich besser erklären...)

Aber schön das es bei dir nun wie gewünscht funktioniert!

Noch ein Hinweis:

Setze evtl. in der "/etc/portage/bashrc" noch

export LC_ALL="C"

export LANG="C"

damit im potage/emerge nun nicht alles in deutscher Lokalisierung ausgegeben wird.

MfG

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich bin kein Informatiker/Programmierer, ich denke das könnten andere hier im Forum sicher wesentlich besser erklären...

 

Braucht doch keinen Informatiker, um die manpage zu lesen  :Razz: 

```
man env-update
```

----------

## Josef.95

@franzf

Potzblitz...  :Idea:  ,

bez. env-update in die Manpage zu schauen, darauf bin ich auch nicht gekommen... (im ernst!)

Danke

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dankeschön nochmal für die Erklärung!

Auf die Idee mit der manpage bin ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gekommen. Irgendwie hat env-update nach außen hin nicht so den Charakter eines Programms. Man tippt es ein, man sieht erstmal keine Reaktion und wenn man es immer rechtzeitig eintippt, dann läuft das System einfach nur korrekt weiter. Da bin ich einfach nicht auf die manpage gekommen.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

Noch mal kurz zu dem "env-update"

bin grad zufällig über diese Doku http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=5&style=printable

gestolpert, dort ist es auch noch mal sehr schön beschrieben was das "env-update Skript" genau macht.

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Nochmal vielen Dank!

----------

